# Funny gun shop discussion



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

I overheard a customer asking about 9mm handguns like a Glock. The store employee said that a 9mm will get you killed. You'll put two rounds in a crackhead and he will take the gun from you and beat you with it. Now, a 40 cal will knock down the crackhead and save your life. 

I just shook my head and walked away. I have nothing against a 40 S&W JHP and in fact, I own several handguns in that caliber. But, a quality 9mm JHP will also get the job done too. Shot placement is key.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Alot of gunshop counter guys... are blowhard gun pricks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Alot of gunshop counter guys... are blowhard gun pricks.


Quoted for truth. My wife used to work with a guy who spouted off the same crap. I called him on it once and it was kind of funny to watch him deflate. :mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

They enjoy tooting their own knowledge horn in front of gun newbies.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember shopping not too long ago, walking into a store I hadn't been to before, and being told that a .45 ACP was for little girls and wouldn't do the job, as this crusty old asshole was trying to sell me a commemorative S&W in .45 Long Colt. I didn't even try to argue, I just walked out and spent my 700 elsewhere.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

caliber wars in handguns...........

wonder when it started?
with the 1851 colt vs the 1858 remington? :smt084


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

I love when gun shop guys say stuff like that. Then I know that they're full of it and go talk to someone else.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Alot of gunshop counter guys... are blowhard gun pricks.


HA!!! Top Gun out hi way 55 in the Saint Louis area is just one of those places.
They all carry guns while they work and have god complex attitudes. 
The ONLY thing that brings people in is the indoor range. 
Their gun prices are ridiculous and the employees are a bunch of smart arses.
With one exception, not sure of the guys name but there is one guy there that has his head screwed on strait.:smt1099

Here is a great article on 9mm ammo.

http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice article on the 9mm ammo, it's nice to read something that doesn't just say mine is better than your, you suck. Thanks :smt023 I've been thinking of getting a 9mm for cc, just haven't decided which one yet, there's so many choices.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

No problem.
I see so many people bash 9mm and plug 40 and 45.
There is nothing wrong with either of those except that they both cost twice what 9mm does. At least in my area, and thats for cheap range rounds. 9mm ammo can be had in soooo many flavors. Corbon is probably one of the best with all brass rounds that open to 45 caliber diameters and in +P+ or +P charges you can get rounds that are close to or equal 40sw power. Then you can buy the low ball range rounds to shoot for practice. You save a load of cash for your shooting but can still use hi quality and very effective defensive rounds for carry.

I have always been a 9mm fan and saw that article in a HandGuns mag and then ran in to it on line and book marked it for future use.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

After I got my 45 I realized how much nicer it would have been to buy 9mm rounds at the range instead of two boxes of 45.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

F1911 - very good article.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm always amused when I hear that a 9mm is not worth shooting. Seems as if when you read a news article or see a TV report of someone being killed the weapon is usually a 9mm pistol. Go Figure.

Barry


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly I am new to guns, and if I had heard that I would've believed it.  but I have learned so much from this forum that I know it's not true. So thanks everyone for sharing your knowledge! Without you guys I wouldn't know much of anything. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..Simple truth is that the 9mm round has been around a long-long time. People can say that the 45ACP has taken the test of time. If that is the case (and I believe it is) then the 9mm sure as hell has too. I don't carry a 9mm much but it's a personal thing with me. I just seem to shoot a 45 better. My other carry weapon is a 40 but that's because it was a killer deal on a nice 229 Sig and 'd of been nuts to walk past it. used to carry a 9mm and would again though and do so without any thought of me being underpowered. I do like the 40 round but it has a long way to go before it can say it has the slung lead numbers that 9mm has.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Every time I visit a gun shop some goofy discussion is occuring real time. The thing that pisses me off is that most gun shops have a few "regulars" that sit in front of the counter. These fatsos just sit there blocking the glass counter, and the view of the pistols! It's rediculous, and I'm sure these people that treat the gun shop like a starbucks have caused more than a few shoppers to leave in disgust. Myself included.
You can't take a even tell what's in stock when three beer bellies are pressed against the glass. Most gun shops are more flatulence and lies than ammo sales anymore.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

VasSigmeister said:


> Honestly I am new to guns, and if I had heard that I would've believed it.  but I have learned so much from this forum that I know it's not true. So thanks everyone for sharing your knowledge! Without you guys I wouldn't know much of anything. :smt023


I might have believed it too for about 5 minutes, until I shot one and realized, "I wouldn't want to be standing in front of that thing!"


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

^^^^^ I don't want to stand in front of a .22 either.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

buck32 said:


> ^^^^^ I don't want to stand in front of a .22 either.


Ok, point well taken, but you know what I mean.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, just giving you crap. 

As a kid, I stood in front of a BB gun "ONCE". I learned at a very early age not to stand in front of ANY kind of gun (back in the early 70's. Actually this was back when we used to play army and use real BB guns to play. Now kids use paint ball and air soft guns and are much better protected. We used to put on our dad's Army clothes and jackets and take the hits. I used to hate playing with kids who had the multiple pump Daisy's. They could welt you through the jackets.:mrgreen:


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Yup, just giving you crap.
> 
> As a kid, I stood in front of a BB gun "ONCE". I learned at a very early age not to stand in front of ANY kind of gun (back in the early 70's. Actually this was back when we used to play army and use real BB guns to play. Now kids use paint ball and air soft guns and are much better protected. We used to put on our dad's Army clothes and jackets and take the hits. I used to hate playing with kids who had the multiple pump Daisy's. They could welt you through the jackets.:mrgreen:


Ha Ha!! Wow, and no one lost an eye?:smt082


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Not when I was playing. Did get hit on my first finger on my left hand as I was aiming at a guy to shoot him (and I am right handed). Years later, I realized that shot would have probably hit me in the mouth, neck or face. We used to wear motorcycle goggles but now I realize that would not have stopped a BB.

Those were the good all days.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> Every time I visit a gun shop some goofy discussion is occuring real time. The thing that pisses me off is that most gun shops have a few "regulars" that sit in front of the counter. These fatsos just sit there blocking the glass counter, and the view of the pistols! It's rediculous, and I'm sure these people that treat the gun shop like a starbucks have caused more than a few shoppers to leave in disgust. Myself included.
> You can't take a even tell what's in stock when three beer bellies are pressed against the glass. Most gun shops are more flatulence and lies than ammo sales anymore.


Man,,in those situations I ask the guy at the counter if her wants to wash the fat guy sweat off thew glass or he wants to make a little money. They don't have long to answer. My money spends real well in any shop. It's the reason I only go to a chosen few. I'm pretty well known and they people working will tell people to get their wallets out or move so someone that is looking to spend some money can. I like hanging out in shops too but it is just plain rude as hell to stand there talking to a guy that has not dropped a dime on as much as ammo in a month while some guy is standing behind them looking to make a purchase if they can only see the counter. There's a shop I pass every day that I'll drive past to go to another one because of just that kind of BS. I know the shop owner personally too. He asked me not too long ago why I don't come in anymore and I said flat out that I don't want to listen o a bunch of men cackling like hens about things they know nothing about while I can't get to the counter. I told him I would go to a pawn shop before I would go back in. He is the guy that sold me my Browning Pro 40 for 325.00 though.Called me and said I had to see it. He knew I had been looking at some FNP's (HEH!). I did get that but still have not been back. I think I made him mad. Those Browning sell higher than the FNP (though I really don't know why - It is the same weapon really). But I don't like wading through dumba**es just to see if I can look into the hallowed glass.:smt033


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

One particular gun shop near me actually has BAR STOOLS set up in front of the revolver counter. Its beyond absurd. What makes it worse is there's a dunkin donuts next door to the gun shop. The dopes that usually sit on the bar stools buy coffee for the guy running the store. I don't understand why the shop owner would allow it to happen. Bar stools? Insane buisness practice. I just usually drive further to the next gun shop. There are several to choose from, luckily.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL!! That's pretty messed up man. If it's my shops I'm going ot leave the stools in back. There's a reason a lot of restaurants have pulled the coffee counters out of the front. Because they don't make any money. I'd say those stools are costing that shop more every day and the owner is not bright enough to see that the cost of those stools goes up all the time.


----------



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

I know many of you do what I do...own both a .45acp AND a 9mm. I love shooting them both. My next gun will be another 9mm (hopefully for my CC if all the stars align).


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

uspastime said:


> I know many of you do what I do...own both a .45acp AND a 9mm. I love shooting them both. My next gun will be another 9mm (hopefully for my CC if all the stars align).


You can never have to many guns. :smt082


----------



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Freedom1911...that article made my mind up....


----------

